# [Tip] Webalizer Statistik-Auswertung



## Suchfunktion (27. Dezember 2005)

Hoi!

Nachdem einer unserer Kunden sich ueber die Unuebersichtlichkeit der Webalizer-Statistiken beschwert hat (hehe.. er konnte vmtl. ledigleich kein englisch, wollte es aber nicht zugeben *grins*) bin ich mal ein wenig im Netz rumgegurkt und habe etwas nettes gefunden:

http://www.site-check.cc/statanalyzer/tool.html

Echt praktisches Tool!
Damit kann man sich grafisch seine Statistik ausgeben lassen,
inkl. Mondphasen fuer die ganz krassen h4xx0r-admins hier.
(*grins* Nicht boese gemeint!)

Einfach URL zum Webalizer reinschreiben und los gehts.
Dauert ein Weilchen (evtl.), da erst alle Stats-Dateien ausgelesen und verarbeitet werden muessen, ist aber echt kuhl.

Also dann viel Spass damit.


P.S.:
Es ist komplett auf deutsch (Man kann auf englisch umstellen!!) und die einzelnen Kategorien (Visits, Hits, Files, ..) sind sehr gut erklaert, also sogar auch fuer Dau's geeignet.
Have fun.


P.P.S.:
Ich habe ueber die Suchfunktion nichts gefunden zu dem thema, also wenn es bereits einen Thread darueber geben sollte, dann grillt mich ruhig


----------

